# End of train EOT light



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Have you guys seen these? Ive seen them in O gauge, but the local hobby shop just informed me about them in HO!!! So i looked them up...Walthers has them in stock!!!! http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/634-EOT33


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have seen them in action before and they do look spiffy. Though they are know as FREDs (Flashing Rear End Devices) but I suppose they decided to rename them.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I found one on ebay called a fred, and then found them on Walthers as EOT's...the LHS i went to had 2 of them, and they where on the shops personal layout and the one dude said the one light was over a year old and still flashed and worked perfectly! it was AWESOME! gonna take them a car and have them order some!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I have two of these, they work great

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fred.html


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

A FRED doesnt mount on the car body though....it mounts on the rear coupler...like the first link....I just ordered 2 of those!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

yes it is very nice, but very costly. u can always build a box to put the light in. $15 is much more affordable for most people than $80


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...or make it yourself for pennies from a kid's toy...:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

wow, that's really cool


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder if they make one thats DCC so i would turn on with the engine of course you would need contacts then on the wheels. BTW the mounting on the coupler is how the real ones work!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

britblad said:


> I wonder if they make one thats DCC so i would turn on with the engine of course you would need contacts then on the wheels. BTW the mounting on the coupler is how the real ones work!


I'm sure there is a way, even if it isn't manufactured. Mine relies on simple button cells.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just about anything can be made DCC with a little room and some skill it can be done!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I acculy found one for a reasonable price now i just need a job again


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

britblad said:


> I wonder if they make one thats DCC so i would turn on with the engine of course you would need contacts then on the wheels. BTW the mounting on the coupler is how the real ones work!


Yep, the hardest part is providing the power pickup at the wheels but there are ready solutions use to provide lights in passenger cars and cabooses. 
There are DCC function only mobile decoders for turning car lights on/off.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep in mind that both the head and tail of your train will now draw current (assuming your power pick-up for the Fred is in the last car) so for reverse loops, etc take this into account. (i.e. make sure your whole train can be contained on the reverse loop, not just throw the switch once the engine passes the isolated section.)


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

it is just something to add to my wish list of things i want to do when i have the room! Right now im confined to a 4x8


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Might have to get me one of those. I'm working on a used boxcar that I could probably install a thing like that on. I must ponder this.

-J.


----------

